# Motorhome Covers/Mildew



## caoimhin

We store our motorhome outside. I'm thinking of using a high spec' breathable cover which I bought three years ago but never used as I was scared of encouraging mildew growth.

I'm now having a rethink, as the cover offers such good protection, but even with all the windows open one notch is there a chance of mildew??

Has anybody else got their Motorhome outside under cover, and been through this dilemna??

Help!!


----------



## Fatalhud

Hi

I would have thought you would only get mildew if damp was already present in your van

I have used the quality breathable covers on my Caravan and Motor home with no problem of mildew

Alan H


----------



## G2EWS

caoimhin said:


> We store our motorhome outside. I'm thinking of using a high spec' breathable cover which I bought three years ago but never used as I was scared of encouraging mildew growth.
> 
> I'm now having a rethink, as the cover offers such good protection, but even with all the windows open one notch is there a chance of mildew??
> 
> Has anybody else got their Motorhome outside under cover, and been through this dilemna??
> 
> Help!!


Hi Caoimhin,

When I looked at these for last RV even the dealers selling them said don't bother! You will get wear on the paintwork due to the wind and rubbing on the vehicle.

If outside I think the best solution is a car port. I am in the process of having one put up to go over the RV. Seems a low cost way of protecting a large investment. Will also make working on or cleaning it in the rain easier!

Best regards

Chris


----------



## tonyt

My van sits on my drive, unused, for the first three months of every year while we are away in sunnier climes.

I recognise that my van is somewhat smaller, and older, than you might have but anyway, I use a B&Q tarp (not exactly breathable!), covers the whole van down to waist level so keeps the water off the roof and out of the window seals.

I tie it down well with a platic coated clothes line - nothing left loose to flap or rub.

All windows closed.
3 or 4 bowls of salt on the floor inside.

Never had the sight, or smell, of any dampness.


----------



## Vennwood

We used to use a breathable cover and never had a problem other than the hassle of putting it on and taking it off. never had problems with mildew and must agree with Alan - if its there already then....

Wind was always an issue and while we never suffered from chaffing on the body the cover did scuff through wind buffeting so we had to periodically re-adjust the straps

I use a top cover now and is much easier to fit or remove. Fits to the roof rail so no straps hanging over the paintwork. Keeps all the leaves and crud off, us less affected by wind, is easier to get into the van


----------

